# East midlands area region meet??



## jimmym123 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Is anyone interested in a get together before the weather gets too horrible? I'm from spalding and wouldn't mind getting to know a few people in this area 

Jimmy


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Midlands...*

I am in Kettering (Northamptonshire)... it seems everyone is miles away for some :buffer: talk


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think you just missed a recent one that Paul N sorted out. The thread will be in the midlands section.


----------

